# After 4 months, it arrives!



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

My Safir T-14. Long frustrating wait but the upper finally showed up this afternoon. First shipment with the aluminum quad rail instead of the polymer foregrip. I will add/change a few things but will probably stay with the stock sights.

Range report as soon as I can find the time and can drag a certain PFF member out to ERML who shall remain nameless. OK, hint: His screen name refers to celestial observation. :whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

How many rounds does it hold? A Slide Fire Stock would be an AWESOME addition!!! I shot an AR w/ the Slide Fire fer the 1st time the other day and it was sweeeeeeet!!!!! I can imagine a scattergun the same way!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

It came with an included 5 round mag and the one in the photo is 13 rounds. Figured I would wait and see how well it runs and then order a few extra 10 and 13 round mags.

I have a close friend who's ex fiance's husband (long story :whistling is a distributor for various brands of accessories. That guy has 10 bump fire AR stocks NIB he said he will let go cheap. I may pick one up for giggles in a month or so. Can you imagine momma with that stock waking up to breaking glass at 2:00 AM and this thing being loaded with 00 buck?:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Seanpcola said:


> It came with an included 5 round mag and the one in the photo is 13 rounds. Figured I would wait and see how well it runs and then order a few extra 10 and 13 round mags.
> 
> I have a close friend who's ex fiance's husband (long story :whistling is a distributor for various brands of accessories. That guy has 10 bump fire AR stocks NIB he said he will let go cheap. I may pick one up for giggles in a month or so. Can you imagine momma with that stock waking up to breaking glass at 2:00 AM and this thing being loaded with 00 buck?:thumbup:


Is it just the generic bump fire stock or the Slide Fire Stock??? How much ifin it's the slide fire? I may fork out the change if acceptable????:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Is it just the generic bump fire stock or the Slide Fire Stock??? How much ifin it's the slide fire? I may fork out the change if acceptable????:whistling::thumbup:


Me too. I'll take one for a decent price...


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

This forum does some weird stuff. Not complaining, glad it's here and I appreciate it but my last post o this thread is missing unless it's just invisible to me.

IRT the bump fire stock: I will see my bud over the weekend and get all the details and post them here.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sweet gun! Can't wait till I can get one


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Funniest looking shotgun I've ever seen !!!

And who is it that's ALWAYS working or too busy to go to the range?

Rick


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> Funniest looking shotgun I've ever seen !!!
> 
> *And who is it that's ALWAYS working or too busy to go to the range?*
> 
> Rick



Me.

And probably won't be able to make it this weekend, but I'm taking some vacation time this month. :thumbup:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

ok i admit i'm an idiot when it comes to black guns - but i gotta ask, what does this shoot and what is the difference between a bump fire and slide fire? i know you can get 'em in all different kinds of rounds but after seeing a couple shotgun references i can't tell if they're jokes or if this is something i have not seen before. this things looks awesome btw.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

It's a 410 shotgun...............yes, shotgun. 

Rick


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

It's chambered in .410.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

wow!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

K-Bill said:


> wow!


 
Yes, I can't wait to see the look on the GW's face when he takes it dove hunting.

Rick


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, and if you see this Tim (Barry): After I put enough rounds through it verify that it performs as advertised I'm going to have you do a little of your magic on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Jason, Mullet Hunter and Rob. Check your PMs. Heading back to work so won't be able to respond if your interested until late this evening.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

K-Bill said:


> ok i admit i'm an idiot when it comes to black guns - but i gotta ask, what does this shoot and what is the difference between a bump fire and slide fire? i know you can get 'em in all different kinds of rounds but after seeing a couple shotgun references i can't tell if they're jokes or if this is something i have not seen before. this things looks awesome btw.


With the SF you can hit what your aiming at,lots more control of rate of fire and abilty to put rounds on target as opposed to just slinging it everywhere,my experiance once you shoot it enough.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

How are the feed issues going? You get her running yet?


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought three different brands and types of shells that were the only thing I could find locally. All that I could find and all were on the "won't run" list from Safir. One wouldn't load into the mag, one wouldn't feed and the last would feed but not seat completely. 

I contacted two T-14 owners and Jeff Quinn at Gun Blast. All three said they experienced the exact same thing but once they acquired the recommended shells their T-14 ran virtually trouble free. In the meantime I've been swamped with a house remodeling project and work so the shotgun has just been sitting in the safe. I have a buddy that lives and travels in Alabama that's carrying a copy of the list and will pick up some of the correct stuff next time he's on the road. 

Part of my problem is that since I'm at zero debt on credit cards and refuse to play the Master Card/Visa game any longer I can't order ammo on line. I have learned that no on-line retailers accept PayPal so I just can't order up what I need. I guess they don't accept PP due to a liability issue.

Inn the meantime though I need to get with Rick so the two of us can have a thorough gun cleaning and polishing evening. He's of the opinion that there are some small burrs on a couple of parts and I agree. I showed a picture of a shell I fed through it to a gunsmith buddy in another state and he agreed with Rick. He told me that's what the Dremel Corporation is in business for.


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

Its a nice gun


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm praying that it ends up that way. We'll see what a little polishing and the right shells will do. If it does run smooth it should be an awesome HD room broom for my wife. That, and like Rick said, we'll take it dove hunting and start a pissing match with the game warden over the legality of shooting birds with an AR.:whistling::thumbup:


----------

